# Any waterfowl hunters out there



## njredneck3 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have been a hunter for over 30yrs but i am new to waterfowl hunting and i am workig on my first duck/fishing boat it is a 10' jon if anyone has any ideas on building a duck boat let me no or wants to share duck or goose stories


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not a hunter, but typed-in _jon boat duck blind_ and the link below was found. Hope it helps you with your project  

https://www.nolan71.com/boatblind.htm


----------



## njredneck3 (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks for the link i got some ideas now


----------



## DahFISH (Sep 7, 2008)

I hunt them but usually from land. I am tinkering with the idea of building a duck boat myself. Hopefully we can lean somthing together on this.


----------



## DahFISH (Sep 7, 2008)

If your handy with tools check this out.
https://www.duckhuntingchat.com/viewtopic.php?t=34541&start=0

I also have plans that I would be happy to share, for a layout boat made from closed cell insulating foam and fiberglass that can be built for under $300 according to the plans. 

I havent choose witch route I am going yet, but it will make a nice winter project either way.


----------



## njredneck3 (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks for the link im not too much of a craftsman the chance of something floating that i built is slim. i will post pics of my project i hope to see yours


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 7, 2008)

A blind on a 10' boat? :shock: 

I would hate to be the first person to stand up for the shot in it. :lol: 

It is going to have to be something extremely light. I would probably look at building a scizzor blind of some sort based off of the Cabela's Northern Flight blinds. The pictures on their web site will give you a pretty good go by for how to construct one.


----------



## browndog (Sep 10, 2008)

i have been duck hunting for 30 years from pit blinds,boat blinds,permanant water blinds and shoreline blinds,from NY,NC,IN and i have found the keep it simple rule is best.being new to w/fowling, shoreline hunting can make for the best time get in early(2:30or3:00am)take a lawn shepards hook to hang a lantern build your blind with camo materials than use natural to the area materials the camo will block the wind use clothes pins (painted)to help keep it in place do'nt skimp on natural stuff.if the birds come in and flare off like they see something they do.good luck and feel free to ask,i'll help if i can.


----------



## browndog (Sep 10, 2008)

by the way if you do hunt from your boat with a dog and it's a small boat make sure you tie off to something sturdy in the middle and on both ends,it can be a little unnerving when he's retreiving or just moving around.


----------



## Fish Monger (Oct 8, 2008)

Yup, here's another waterfowl hunter right here.
Just bagged my first two wood ducks of the season Monday afternoon.


----------



## Jim (Oct 9, 2008)

Good job Fish Monger! =D>


----------



## njredneck3 (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks for the great ideas and congrats to fish monger on the early season success


----------



## fowlmood77 (Oct 11, 2008)

https://www.theoutdoorsforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2431


----------



## Fish Monger (Oct 14, 2008)

A couple of Greenwing Teals over the weekend... still don't think the migration has hit us here in Southern Maine yet.


----------



## shadow (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes my name is Eddy and I am an addict 

4 limits this morning ,6 different types of duck 
gadwalls,pintail,wigeon,woodies,teal and mallards


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 18, 2008)

Good killin! Ducks move too fast for me.


----------

